# Winter in Sicily



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

After having some very helpful information from eddied, we are seriously contemplating a winter 2008 (Jan/Mar) there.

Having just read Don's post (I thought it was bad here) and in particular eddied's replies i was wondering if anyone has spent the winter in Sicily and if so can they pass on any info. about winter weather/climate/campsites/safety ect.

We have earmarked "camping lafocetta" as our 1st choice because of it's location on a sandy beach but we are open to any suggestions as long as it's flattish and on/near the beach, we do not want to do rock climbing to get on a beach.

I know what you mean Don about sudden cold snap around Burgos ect. i have spent many a freezing night in the truck around Somosierra when caught out by a sudden fall of heavy snow.



Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Bob

I emailed the same site and the problem for me was the (lack of) electricity - 3 amps. What good is 3 amps? What would it power? I am OK for gas as I use the Gaslow system and I can hazard a guess that LPG is available readily on Sicily.

One thing that "worried" me slightly was maybe being the only Brit there - saying that I am on the only Brit in the village here too!

Saying that Bob, "let's do it, let's do it, let's do it tonight!" I do not think I would like three months there but mybe six weeks until the weather turns milder here in the north.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, the 3 amp leccy is not a problem as i e mailed the site and they will supply 6 or 10amp as an extra, as for gas we are also gaslow users so again no probs. Do not worry about being the only Brit in the village i would get my wife to chaperone you.

The 3 months is a ball park figure, we would like to explore the island fully and if the weather is very good stay and enjoy it but doubt if we would stay the full three months. We would stay until the weather was suitable to travel north again and see some of the sites en-route.

My wife has never been to Rome or Naples (not to sure about Naples had some rough times there as a trucker) and she would like too visit Pisa as well, (she sort of leans that way). Then spend some time around some Perry before ambling home again through France.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Bob

My lasing memory of Naples....

1) Taking a BOVA coach over a railway line

2) A fraudster dressed as a vicar trying to get money off the passengers

3) Some oink threatening to blow up the Bova in Sorrento!

Roma - fab fab fab

Plus en route, just off the A1 is a place called Chianciano Terme - my favourite place in Italy - I do not know why - I think it is the spa water!

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Are you still intending to go too the Firework show at Sant Goar in September, i may see you before at a rally when we get home from France in June, we are going the Snelly's birthday bash and somewhere else but i have forgotten where for the moment (senior moment).

Hope your Oscar will be gentle with my pussy if we end up on the same site.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cost of living - Sicily*

Mmmmm

Wonder what the cost of living is on the island. Within a two mile radius of this site at Garda are four supermarkets. Dearest sells a litre of milk for €1.67 and the cheapest is just €0.53! I do not think there would be the same choices for shopping, and certainly no mint jelly!

Also, are there any low cost carriers to Sicily in case of emergency etc?

More research needed, but I do love my lake!

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russell, you appear to be making an Etna out of a molehill, Sicily is NOT some remote island off Madagascar it is only 35 minutes from mainland Italy, go to autoroute look at the toe of Italy and slightly too the left you will see Sicily.

Joking apart whatever it costs for milk, fuel, electric ect. is not our main concern we want a nice site so we are safe and comfortable, some nice people to chat with, some public transport, some nice bars and eating places and generally chill out for a few weeks, we only pass this way but once so ENJOY.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Bob

I am on the A1 as we speak heading south to the sun! LOL

I do have to watch the budget a bit - 30 years to my pension!

Russell


----------

